
Show HN: Apres automates data labeling with AI - mattbwaite
http://www.apres.io
======
mattbwaite
Hi HN! We're really excited to share Apres with all of you. Our goal is to
make developing and maintaining AI models easier by reducing the burden of
data creation/management. Give us a try (your first 2,500 requests are free)!
And let us know if you have a use case we don't support yet.

------
coolness
Looks great. Does this need a bunch of unlabeled training data to begin with,
and then suggests datapoints to label, or can it also suggest labels for which
data is needed next?

